# A few new soaps



## seven (Jul 28, 2014)

Some soaps I did lately..

The yellow one is naturally colored thru the red palm oil. It produces a very vibrant yellow which I quite like.

Next one is a chocolate soap that contains Lindt dark chocolate bar. I seriously want to eat it, smells so yummy!

Last one is betel leaf soap. Betel leaf is commonly used here in natural medicine, particularly as a natural antiseptic. I did a full liquid swap for this one by boiling a bunch of leaves in water, and using that for the lye mixture. This soap looks very blah if not for the gold mica stamp. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 28, 2014)

They are all beautiful!!!  Love the yellow in the first one.


----------



## lizettevdm23 (Jul 28, 2014)

Stunning!


Lizette


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 28, 2014)

True beauties!
Excellent stamping.

I love the ton-sur-ton colouring in the tigre stripe.


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 28, 2014)

I like all the soaps. I especially love the effects of the first and third soaps, but I really want to smell the second one. :smile:


----------



## Sagebrush (Jul 28, 2014)

All three look lovely! I'm really drawn to the yellow one, however. Something about the subtle contrast and the warmness of it.


----------



## scotsman (Jul 29, 2014)

Beautiful soaps as always


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 29, 2014)

That yellow is so beautiful and the dark chocolate seriously makes me drool..that looks amazing! I like the last one too, very sweet!


----------



## scotsman (Jul 29, 2014)

Incidentally, I'm also a big fan of red palm oil. I use it any time I'm going for a yellow color. Great on the skin too.


----------



## Ellacho (Jul 29, 2014)

Love all of them! So beautiful! I also love red palm. My red palm soap retains its color for more than a year - so far.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow Seven! Once again you've dazzled me with your expertise doing the spoon plop. You really do that one well. I love the stamp on the 3rd, totally classy. And the chocolate? I bet it feels like you're showering in a chocolate factory. Well done!


----------



## Aline (Jul 29, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 29, 2014)

Beautifully done.  I want to smell the chocolate one too! :razz:


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jul 29, 2014)

Beautiful soaps!


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 29, 2014)

Beautiful, beautiful, soaps!!! I really love the round one with the stamp, and the chocolate with the gold on top......and the stripey one, too. I love them all!


----------



## seven (Jul 29, 2014)

thank you all 

i'm liking the spoon plop technique at the moment, and i just found a way to do the layers faster... w/o a spoon that is, lol!


----------



## Dahila (Jul 29, 2014)

Love them all, they are incredibly beautiful


----------



## TVivian (Jul 30, 2014)

These are as lovely as all of your others! Gorgeous!


----------



## seven (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you Dahlia and TVivian 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## godschild (Jul 31, 2014)

Loving them all!


----------



## Soapzoom (Dec 14, 2020)

seven said:


> Some soaps I did lately..
> 
> The yellow one is naturally colored thru the red palm oil. It produces a very vibrant yellow which I quite like.
> 
> ...



How much Lindt dark chocolate did you use? I’m doing a batch of 500g oils. How much would you recommend I use? Thank you.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 14, 2020)

Soapzoom said:


> How much Lindt dark chocolate did you use? I’m doing a batch of 500g oils. How much would you recommend I use? Thank you.


This thread is from 2014, and the OP hasn't been here since 2017, so I don't think you are likely to get a response.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 14, 2020)

Gorgeous!  I’ve been wanting to try Red Palm Oil.


----------



## KimR (Dec 15, 2020)

Beautiful!  Little works of art.


----------



## marehare (Dec 15, 2020)

seven said:


> Some soaps I did lately..
> 
> The yellow one is naturally colored thru the red palm oil. It produces a very vibrant yellow which I quite like.
> 
> ...


Your soaps are lovely with color. I also make a mocha chocolate mint soap that smells so good people want to eat  it. Is the yellow soap a CP or M and P?


----------



## AliOop (Dec 15, 2020)

Folks, the original post with the soap photos was from 2014, and the person who posted hasn't signed in to the forum since 2017. So most likely that person will not be responding to your questions.


----------



## Zing (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm here just to get @AliOop 's goat!   I also love red palm oil!  5% will do ya just fine!


----------



## AliOop (Dec 16, 2020)

@Zing Mission accomplished!


----------



## Zing (Dec 17, 2020)

AliOop said:


> @Zing Mission accomplished!


I used to innocently necropost myself so I'm identifying here with posters that don't check dates.    With all good intentions and affection,


----------



## AliOop (Dec 17, 2020)

At this point it is no longer a necropost, so let's keep it going just for fun! @Zing show us some of your soaps with red palm!


----------



## lsg (Dec 17, 2020)

Lovely soap!


----------

